# Evil Dead: Der Kinotrailer zum Remake (Ab 18 Jahren)



## PCGamesRedaktion (4. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Evil Dead: Der Kinotrailer zum Remake (Ab 18 Jahren)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Evil Dead: Der Kinotrailer zum Remake (Ab 18 Jahren)


----------



## UthaSnake (4. Dezember 2012)

ist so ein Video ab 18 Schutz nicht vollkommen Sinnfrei?
Zumal es Youtube schon vorher gab ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Dezember 2012)

Ganz schön eklig 
Ist das Original nicht sogar noch indiziert?


----------



## Jens238 (4. Dezember 2012)

Besser noch, das Original wurde sogar beschlagnahmt...


----------



## zdennis (5. Dezember 2012)

Sinnlos das man es nicht sehen kann ja, jedoch hat man es als Minderjähriger nicht "hier" gesehen.


----------



## ZloUmOE (19. Februar 2013)

Geil! Kanns kaum erwarten den zu sehen! Macht auf jedenfall Bock auf mehr


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2013)

war das Remake von Evil Dead nicht eigentlich Evil Dead 2?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich bis heute keinen der Original-ED-Filme gesehen habe.
Und ob ich es jemals nachholen werde, kann ich auch nicht versprechen. Diese uralten Splatter-Movies aus den frühen 80ern haben nie so mein Interesse geweckt.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich bis heute keinen der Original-ED-Filme gesehen habe.
> Und ob ich es jemals nachholen werde, kann ich auch nicht versprechen. Diese uralten Splatter-Movies aus den frühen 80ern haben nie so mein Interesse geweckt.


 
naja, das Problem ist halt, dass die, vorallem der erste Teil, extrem cheesy aussehen, was aber auch jetzt kein Wunder ist bei den umständen


----------

